# Whats my P Part 2 Gouldingi or Pristbrycon



## Rocco (Dec 18, 2004)

Took 2 new pics,2 with flash and one without flash,hopefully it helps out


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

WOW, Stunning!


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Its probably S. gouldingi, the green tint has me thrown. Could just be the camera.


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

> hastatus Posted Yesterday, 02:39 AM
> Its probably S. gouldingi, the green tint has me thrown. Could just be the camera.


Would have never guessed gouldingi.

What is the size on this fish??

I dont see any of the stripping, but if he is bigger it could be gone already??


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> mashunter18 Posted Today, 10:33 AM
> QUOTE
> hastatus Posted Yesterday, 02:39 AM
> Its probably S. gouldingi, the green tint has me thrown. Could just be the camera.
> ...


When I used the term "probably" its because I remain uncertain because it is a photo and as you pointed out, difficult to see the body pigment or pattern. They don't lose their pattern as adult. It fades into the background by the brillient scales. Some changes might appear in type of pattern, but it is always there. I believe he said the fish is 7 inches. The "green" overtones (could be flash) are inconsistent with gouldingi, but that is why I mentioned it above. The eye color is about right for gouldingi as well as the dark "V" and body/head shape. The belly serrae is not clear enough to remove as a true Pristobrycon, but this is as good as it gets as a "best guess" without having the fish in front of me.


----------



## hrdbyte (Feb 2, 2005)

nice fish man.......


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Hey Frank,

o.k the fish is 7",

I know the gouldingi is more elong shaped when smaller, then gets some height as it gets bigger.

I think this fish looks a little taller then I would expect at 7".

Now the tail shouldnt it be more black as the fish gets bigger, get more black towards the end of the tail,I know it still remains clear at the end.

I know the rule so hard to tell from a picture, Im basing my thoughts on it not being gouldingi based on looking at my 6" right now , which is more elonged shaped then tall, Also french toast had some pictures a while back and all the ones he had caught the tail was more blacker towards the end, the black extened further towards the end of the tail.On all his specimans that size.

Your right those eyes look perfect for gouldinig though.

Whats your thoughts on that tail and shape?

HE is a nice fish Rocco


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

looks like serrulatus to me. but im not 100%


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

2 EXAMPLES of S. gouldingi. One is wild caught from Rio ***** (Labbish Chao), the other from an aquarium in Japan (KOBE):


----------



## Rocco (Dec 18, 2004)

hastatus said:


> 2 EXAMPLES of S. gouldingi. One is wild caught from Rio ***** (Labbish Chao), the other from an aquarium in Japan (KOBE):
> [snapback]912389[/snapback]​


I looked closley and the upper half of my fish has really faded long spots.not really lines but very oval spots


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Good picture comparison Frank.

I can see where the gouldingi would be a good possibility


----------



## NavinWithPs (Apr 3, 2003)

looks a lot like the fish i had... someone id mine as a brycon..


----------

